# Quitting in Uber NJ what a joke



## UberFaresRlow

The first week they give you guarantee $200 the next day I worked on my own for 10 hours I made $300 I said I love Uber. The following week I get rides into NYC 3 hours of traffic hell for only $37 what a joke. Most rides were to NYC they're not worth it. People make you wait around for .18 a minute. They treat you like a cheap driver. Some people were nice and respectfull but when you lower the rates you attract ghetto people. I didn't like ghetto ppl in my car messing it up and using me for liquor runs. I have a 2014 Jetta GLI it's not worth $3.20 for 15 mins ride with Uber. I'M still unemployed but I rather be broke and unemployed until I find a job than be a corporate slave driver for uber. Not to menation the cops here treat you like criminals with $1200 court appearance fines. Uber you're a disappointment treat your "partners" better.


----------



## UberFaresRlow

I felt like a cheap hooker and Uber was my pimp sending many texts to get out there and take every ride. If not they will pimpslap (deactivate) you


----------



## UberFaresRlow

My last uber ride was this past Saturday as I had the app on and watched the requests go by felt go. UberNJ doesn't care about their partner.


----------



## Huberis

There is a kind of pimp mentality. When they enter a market they set their drivers up for huge quick and easy money, get them hooked and then start to slash rates with the promise it will lead to more rides and more money for their partners. The guarantees, given all the hoops a driver needs to jump through, the 90% acceptance minimum and rating minimum, all kind of come off as a kind of pimping. 

It is bullshit. Vote with your feet.


----------



## UberFaresRlow

They keep sending me texts twice a day to get out there and work "because surge is high"


----------



## UberFaresRlow

Pretty sure Uber goes on the carfax or when you're trying to sell your car. Uber is not worth it if I was making the $200 or $300 they guarantee daily I would do it and risk it. But not for 25 rides at $5 each and pax make you wait a lot here in NJ. They feel entitled they use us for errands to pick up friends. They want me to wait around. I am not worth .18 cent a minute.


----------



## UberFaresRlow

I don't want others to fall into their trap before it's too late. Here in NJ cops take your car or give you a court appearance ticket. I thought we were Uber partners not criminals. Uber is disgusting


----------



## uberxnj

Being an UberNJ driver pretty much sucks now adays...and that's what I tell my riders. I say when asked how I like doing "6 months ago I would have raved about what a great gig it was...rates where 2.30 a mile, I got about 1.90...Now they've cut the rate by nearly 70% and it sucks...I'm only doing it until I can get a real job"

With the stupidly low rates I now get to pick people up to run down to the milk store or liquor store and back...gee....whatever will I do with the 3.20 I've made on that B.S ride!

Hopefully I'll be an X-UberX driver soon...one can hope and keep sending resumes out!

I'm one of the first drivers in NJ (November 2013) Uber would probably love to get rid of me...after all I'm one of the last remaining drivers who remember when you ACTUALLY got paid to do this shitty job.


----------



## Txchick

uberxnj said:


> Being an UberNJ driver pretty much sucks now adays...and that's what I tell my riders. I say when asked how I like doing "6 months ago I would have raved about what a great gig it was...rates where 2.30 a mile, I got about 1.90...Now they've cut the rate by nearly 70% and it sucks...I'm only doing it until I can get a real job"
> 
> With the stupidly low rates I now get to pick people up to run down to the milk store or liquor store and back...gee....whatever will I do with the 3.20 I've made on that B.S ride!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be an X-UberX driver soon...one can hope and keep sending resumes out!
> 
> I'm one of the first drivers in NJ (November 2013) Uber would probably love to get rid of me...after all I'm one of the last remaining drivers who remember when you ACTUALLY got paid to do this shitty job.


You seem to be posting to yourself, but I agree with you 100%.


----------



## jackstraww

uberxnj said:


> Being an UberNJ driver pretty much sucks now adays.


You aint kiddin--thats why Ive recently become an x-uberNJ driver- - -your post is right on the money.
Probably for more places than NJ...


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

UberFaresRlow said:


> The first week they give you guarantee $200 the next day I worked on my own for 10 hours I made $300 I said I love Uber. The following week I get rides into NYC 3 hours of traffic hell for only $37 what a joke. Most rides were to NYC they're not worth it. People make you wait around for .18 a minute. They treat you like a cheap driver. Some people were nice and respectfull but when you lower the rates you attract ghetto people. I didn't like ghetto ppl in my car messing it up and using me for liquor runs. I have a 2014 Jetta GLI it's not worth $3.20 for 15 mins ride with Uber. I'M still unemployed but I rather be broke and unemployed until I find a job than be a corporate slave driver for uber. Not to menation the cops here treat you like criminals with $1200 court appearance fines. Uber you're a disappointment treat your "partners" better.


Yeah man i feel your pain. Its really not worth it. Thats why i only pick up surge fares. I don't go to ny either, it aint worth it. Too much dam traffic for $30-$35.


----------



## UberFaresRlow

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Yeah man i feel your pain. Its really not worth it. Thats why i only pick up surge fares. I don't go to ny either, it aint worth it. Too much dam traffic for $30-$35.


It's been 2 weeks without Uber my car is happy I'm broke still but not as broke if I was still doing uber. If uber was a $300 o $200 after expenses a day hustle I would do it everyday with a smile


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Do any of you drivers (either nj/ny) have a lot of ride that require going over those bridges like (Goethels, GW, yadyadyada?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I come from a long line of quitters. My father was a quitter, and his father...


----------



## ARIV005

I'm getting to that point. A month ago, I was making 800 a week working a few hours every night. Now, it's barely 350. Hurts the bottom line especially when driving a 6cyl. It helped pay the bills while I find a FT, but I've put 6000 miles in 2 months and for the money, it's just unacceptable.


----------



## Lidman

Uber is threatening to pull out of NJ if they don't get their way with the government. They're a bunch of crybabies.


----------



## ARIV005

Lidman said:


> Uber is threatening to pull out of NJ if they don't get their way with the government. They're a bunch of crybabies.


Nah, they got wayyyyyyyy too much money to loose especially because of NYC. The state just wants them to share the wealth through permits, inspection and anything else they can add a fee to the driver. Uber is mostly afraid of having to provide benefits to NJ drivers like Workers Comp.


----------



## papilovesyou

dont let uber pimp slap you lol.. pimp slap them!


----------



## Lidman

ARIV005 said:


> Nah, they got wayyyyyyyy too much money to loose especially because of NYC. The state just wants them to share the wealth through permits, inspection and anything else they can add a fee to the driver. Uber is mostly afraid of having to provide benefits to NJ drivers like Workers Comp.


Well then uber better start following the rules, because they';re not the above the law.


----------



## ARIV005

Uber setting up an office in hostile territory (Hoboken).... Either they got their way and Uber is good to go or they are looking for a cab to drive through the store front.


----------



## OCBob

DrJeecheroo said:


> I come from a long line of quitters. My father was a quitter, and his father...


By any chance your family is French?


----------



## Jeff Saloon

No, my family is Dutch Welch.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

papilovesyou said:


> dont let uber pimp slap you lol.. pimp slap them!


Ok pops


----------



## J. D.

uberxnj said:


> Hopefully I'll be an X-UberX driver soon...one can hope and keep sending resumes out!
> 
> I'm one of the first drivers in NJ (November 2013) Uber would probably love to get rid of me...after all I'm one of the last remaining drivers who remember when you ACTUALLY got paid to do this shitty job.


Unless you got stuck with an Uber car you don't need, almost anything pays better than Uber. Are you full timing it?


----------



## J. D.

ARIV005 said:


> I'm getting to that point. A month ago, I was making 800 a week working a few hours every night. Now, it's barely 350. Hurts the bottom line especially when driving a 6cyl. It helped pay the bills while I find a FT, but I've put 6000 miles in 2 months and for the money, it's just unacceptable.


If Uber drivers as a whole weren't such "insert derogatory word of choice" and could stick together, we could change all that and force rate changes. Unite, not unionize.


----------



## ARIV005

J. D. said:


> If Uber drivers as a whole weren't such "insert derogatory word of choice" and could stick together, we could change all that and force rate changes. Unite, not unionize.


Absolutely true... It should start at all the Uber rallies against regulations. Unfortunately, there are too many sheep there. It may have to go on the news.


----------



## J. D.

ARIV005 said:


> Absolutely true... It should start at all the Uber rallies against regulations. Unfortunately, there are too many sheep there. It may have to go on the news.


Wow, great idea. Now if I only knew someone that owned a news station.... stay tuned.


----------



## ARIV005

J. D. said:


> Wow, great idea. Now if I only knew someone that owned a news station.... stay tuned.


No need to know someone... Since Uber's drama is plastered around the news industry, call a reporter that's interested in doing a story on Uber's slave wages. Be prepared to show proof and possibly have your face blacked out for the sake of uber backlash. You may have other drivers follow suit...


----------



## J. D.

ARIV005 said:


> No need to know someone... Since Uber's drama is plastered around the news industry, call a reporter that's interested in doing a story on Uber's slave wages. Be prepared to show proof and possibly have your face blacked out for the sake of uber backlash. You may have other drivers follow suit...


Not concerned about Uber backlash. I expect it and look forward to it.

As far as the owner of a news station....

O,O
\__/

got that covered well.


----------



## ARIV005

J. D. said:


> Not concerned about Uber backlash. I expect it and look forward to it.
> 
> As far as the owner of a news station....
> 
> O,O
> \__/
> 
> got that covered well.


Great! When you become famous, don't forget me.


----------



## J. D.

ARIV005 said:


> Great! When you become famous, don't forget me.


ARIV005, my best friend!


----------

